
Show HN: The Missing GitHub Feature: Treeview for PRs - tal_berzniz
https://github.com/berzniz/github_pr_tree
======
dschep
Also an option: OctoTree [0], which adds tree view to github PRs too, as well
as the source browser.

[0]
[https://github.com/buunguyen/octotree/](https://github.com/buunguyen/octotree/)

~~~
tal_berzniz
Octotree is great, only thing is you need to give access for private repos

~~~
dschep
Oh, I didn't realize this one worked without that. I guess it uses the DOM
rather than the API.

